# اصنع نافورة صغيرة بنفسك من مواد بسيطة جداً



## اينشتاين (25 أبريل 2007)

يمكنك أن تصنع نافورة بسيطة بنفسك من مواد بسيطة ومتداولة كما يلي:
هذا هو مخطط النافورة وهو نموذج مبسط عن تصميم نافورة الميكانيكي هيرون الاسكندري وأعتذر عن الرسم السئ .
يحتاج هذه التجربة الى خراطيم مطاطية وقنينتين(بلاستيك).
ملاحظة:
تستطيع بعد نفاذ الماء من الزجاجة (ج) وضعها في مكان الزجاجة (ب) وانزال الزاجة (ب) الى الأسفل
مع مراعاة تغيير مكان خروج الماء من الوعاء (أ) بحيث تضع الفوهة المغمورة بالماء فوق سطح الماء والفوهة السطحية تغمرها في ماء الوعاء.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (25 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم لو ممكن توضح في الرسم مناطق (ا) و (ب) و (ج) ان اسف النظار ما مدياني اي فرظه وشكرا علي مجهودك الكريم لخي العزيز ايننشتاين


----------



## الجدى (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً على هذ الموضوع , و لكن كيف يتدفق الماء بإستمرار قبل و بعد تغيير الوضع ( ب )و( ج )

أو بمعنى آخر ما الذى يؤدى وظيفة المضخة ؟


----------



## ريمون عدلي (25 أبريل 2007)

الاخ محمد طلعت الجدي لديه حق ؟
كيف سوف يتدفق الماء الي اعلي حيث نعلم ان من قوانين الموائع نجد ان اي مائع ينساب او يتدفق من اعلي الي اسفل اي مع الجاذبيه الارضيه(قانون نيوتن)ولكن يمكن ان ينساب بالعكس وذلك عند استخدام مضخه او اي رافع يقوم بعكس الانسياب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو توضيح وجهه نظرك الكريمه ؟
ارجو توضيح الرسمه المرفقه والحروف ايضا.......
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## اينشتاين (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم :
هذه هي الرسمة الموضحة للنافورة وسأشرح لكم طريقة عملها اليوم مساءً إن شاء الله
وشكراً لكم على ملاحظاتكم ....


----------



## اينشتاين (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم:
اعتذر جداً على هذا التأخر بسبب ضيق الوقت وهذا هو طريقة عمل النافورة:
تتألف النافورةمن ثلاثة أوعية وهي الوعاء العلوي المفتوح أ والوعاءان الكرويان ب وج وهما مغلقان إغلاقاً محكماً وتتصل هذه الأوعية مع بعضها بثلاثة أنابيب مركبة بالطريقة المبينة في الرسم وعندما يوجد قليل من الماء في الوعاء أ ويكون الوعاء ب مملوء بالماء واوعاء ج مملوء بالهواء تبدأ النافورة عملها كما يلي : يجري الماء من الوعاء أ إلى الوعاء ج خلال الأنبوب الذي يصل بينهما ويطرد الهواء الموجود في الوعاء ج إلى الوعاء ب وتحت تأثير ضغط الهواء الداخل إلى الوعاء ب يحاول الماء أن يتدفق من خلال الأنبوب إلى الأعلى ويشكل بذلك تياراً مائياً فوق الوعاء أ وعندما يفرغ الوعاء ب من الماء الموجود فيه تتوقف النافورة عن العمل (أي يتوقف تدفق الماء).
ويمكن بسهولة وضع إحدى القنينتين محل الأخرى ليبدأ تدفق الماء ثانية من النافورة وإذا أردت زيادة ارتفاع الماء المتدفق إلى عدة أضعاف ما هو عليه فما علينا إلا الاستعاضة عن الماء الموجود في القنينتين السفليتين للجهاز المذكور بالزئبق والاستعاضة عن الهواء بالماء.
ويكفي أن ترفع إحدى القنينتين فوق الأخرى بمقدار متر واحد تقريباً ولا يؤثر ارتفاع الوعاء أ فوق القنينتين الى ارتفاع أكبر مما هو عليه.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 أبريل 2007)

الهواء كيف يدخل الي القنينه؟(ج)
لابد من هاز ضغط مثل كمبريسو هوائي لعميله ضغط ورفع الهواء وتعويض الهواء المفقود من عمليه ضغط ودفع الماء الي القنينه (ب) 
وشكرا


----------



## اينشتاين (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم:
عزيزي الأخ ريمون عدلي:
إن الهواء يدخل إلى القنينة (ج) عن طريق الأنبوب الواصل بين القنينة (ج) والوعاء (أ) وذلك قبل غمره بالماء وعندما ينتهي الماء في القنينة (ب) تكون القنينة (ج) قد امتلأت بالماء بسبب نزوله من الوعاء (أ) والهواء الذي كان موجود في القنينة (ج) قد انتقل بدوره إلى القنينة (ب) وتستطيع إعادة عملها كما شرحت في الرد السابق وشكراً لك على استفسارك ...


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

السوال ماالذي يعمل علي دفع الماء الي اعلي؟


----------



## اينشتاين (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم:
الذي يعمل على رفع الماء هو ثقل الماء النازل من الوعاء (أ) وضغط الهواء من القنينة (ج) إلى القنينة(ب) وسوف أقوم بعمل هذه النافورة لأنني لم أصنعها بعد وسوف أعلمك بالنتيجة إن شاء الله.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

في انتظار النتيجه؟ولو سمحت تصولي النافوره بعد عمليه التصنيع والتجربه واكون شاكر


----------



## عديل1 (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا ً على هذ الموضوع


----------



## اينشتاين (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم:
سوف أقوم بصنعها خلال الثلاثة أسابيع القادمة بسبب الامتحانات وأرجو المعذرة............


----------



## zuhir sabah (8 مايو 2007)

اينشتاين قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> سوف أقوم بصنعها خلال الثلاثة أسابيع القادمة بسبب الامتحانات وأرجو المعذرة............



كيف الحال انشتاين ارجوا ان لاتتعب نفسك بصنعها وتضع بالك مع الامتحانات . ولعدة اسباب اعتقد ان هذه النافوره لاتعمل مثل ما انت تتصور , لان الهواء قابل للضغط اكثر من الماء وان الضغط اجوي المسلط على الاناء( ا) هو نفس الضغط المسلط على الانبوب الذي يدفع الماء الى ( ا ) وان ملى الاناء ج اعتقد ان الاناء ب لايفرغ لان قابلية الضغط للهواء اكبر:3: :3: :3:


----------



## زيزينيا11 (8 مايو 2007)

انشتاين ...............انا منتظرة حتي تنتهي الامتحانات واري كيف تصنع هذه النافورة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## اينشتاين (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا لك أخي زهير على وجهة نظرك المقنعة ولكني أريد أن أقطع الشك مني ولكن شكرا على أي حال وسوف أضع بالي في المتحانات الان.


----------



## Saber Mohamed (12 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks alot my dear


----------



## توتونونو (12 ديسمبر 2008)

لابد من وجود مضخة لرفع الماء و و هذه النافورة يوجد مثلها في جمع عصارات مصر بغرض الزينة


----------



## اراس الكردي (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الرسم و الموضوع


----------



## طالب علم الجزائري (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اريد ان أشارك إخواني بهذه المعلومات واجو ان تفيدكم​​أهم شيء أنه لا يجب ان يوجد فراغ بين المصاصة والسدادة، يجب أن تمص الماء حتى حافة المصاصة قبل إدخالها لأن النافورة تعمل بضغط الماء.​لان مبدا عملها يعتمد على فروقات الضغط بين الاوانى الثلاثه هذا من وجهة نظري والله اعلم .​والنافورة الموضحة تسمى نافورة هيرون نسبة إلى مخترعها الإسكندري قبل عدة آلأف سنة.​وهو : هيرون السكندرى أو هيرو - باليونانى : Ἥρων ὁ Ἀλεξανδρεύς - بالانجليزى : Heron of Alexandria أو Hero ، عالم رياضيات و مخترع اسكندري عاش فى إسكندريه ، مصر ، فى العصر البطلمى ( محتمل بين القرنين الثانى و الثالت قبل الميلاد ) ، كتب عن قياس الأشكال الهندسيه ، و اشتهر بدراساته فى الميكانيكا و الخصائص الميكانيكيه للغازات. اخترع ماكينات تشتغل بالماء او البخار أو ضغط الهواء كان منها نافورة وعربية مطافى.​​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (30 مايو 2009)

بجد روعة بس فى انتظار العملى


----------



## الفارس القتيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

_بارك الله فيك.... وادخلك الجنة_


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (22 سبتمبر 2009)

تجربة شهيرة وتسمى Heron's fountain ويمكنكم رؤيتها وهيا تعمل من الرابط 

صور فى الواقع للنافورة







طريقة عمل النافورة


----------



## عمر البسام (20 أبريل 2010)

ها يا استاذ ايش صار على التجربه ولا شكلك نسيت مع الامتحانات


----------



## عمر البسام (20 أبريل 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VyNln0T6Jc&feature=related


هذا شرح ممتاز جداً راح يفيدك بتجربتك يا باش مهندس


----------



## عمر البسام (20 أبريل 2010)

انا سويت التجربه وفشلت للأسف لان الـ leakage كان كتير اوي


----------



## صام الحمداني (25 مارس 2011)

ان امكن مخطط لنافوره تعمل على نظام النوزلات (اي متحركه)شبيها بنافورة دبي


----------



## سعيدناصر (24 مايو 2011)

أنا مش شايف أي صور للنافورة أرجو الرد


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (25 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yasoooo2005 (29 مايو 2011)

النافوره تعمل دوره واحده فقط


----------

